# How did Mark Cuban earn that much money?



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm just curious, how did he achieve to make so much money, what's his job?

The Mavs have the most luxurious arena and plane and they just get everything they want of Mark Cuban...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Cuban started broadcast.com which he created because he wanted to be able to hear Indiana University basketball radio broadcasts over the internet. So he and some friends figured out how to capture the sound of the Indiana radio broadcasts and send that signal over the internet to another location and be able to hear that broadcast in nearly real time. Once they had that working it was only the natural progression to do this for all sorts of audio broadcasting. broadcast.com was born at exactly the right time.

The stock market bubble was growing and companies were paying unbelievable prices to buy other companies. Yahoo offered I think somewhere in the neigborhood of 6 billion dollars for broadcast.com. I believe Mark Cuban's share of that booty was around 3 billion. He sold the company to Yahoo at probably the absolute peak. I doubt that today broadcast.com would sell for more than a couple of hundred million. So billionaire Mark Cuban was born.

They did have a brilliant idea to be able to share these audio broadcasts around the world but luck and timing played a huge part in all of it. Since that time Mark was smart with his money and even with the stock market crash in 2000-2001 he retained almost all of his wealth.

And with what he has done for the Mavericks I am glad he was fortunate.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

...thanks for that info mavsman, I did not know that!


----------

